# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Đố dzui có thưởng ^_^

## quanghuyz2007

Thành viên mới xin góp dzui vàI câu đố nè ( Trải lời đúng được phần thưởng là...............................................  ..........................1 cái thanks [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] )

Câu 1 : Có 4 thằng ( A,B,C,D) đi uống bia, tiền bia hết tổng cộng là 25K, thì 3 thằng A,B,C mỗi thằng đưa ra 10K tổng cộng là 30K còn thằng D thì ko đưa tiền. Khi đưa ông chủ 30K thì ổng thối lại 5K đưa cho thằng D, thằng D đưa lại cho 3 thằng A,B,C mỗi thằng 1K còn nó giữ lấy 2K. Như vậy là đúng rồi phải không. Vậy ta thử tính lại nhé: 
3 thằng A,B,C bỏ ra 10K trả tiền bia thì khi được thằng D đưa lại 1K thì có phải 3 đứa nó bỏ ra 9K ko, tức là ( 9K x 3 = 27K ), vậy là 3 thằng A,B,C bỏ ra 27K và cộng với 2K mà thằng D đang giữ nữa là ( 27K + 2K = 29K ), mà tiền tổng cộng đưa lúc đầu là 30K lận mà ta, thế thì thiếu đâu mất 1K rồi?????. *Các bạn hãy tìm ra chỗ vô lí đó nhé ^_^*

Câu 2: Có 1 người cha khi chết đi để lại tài sản 17 con ngựa. Khi chia gia tài thì người cha mới chia như sau, chia cho người con cả 1/2 số tài sản, người con thứ 2 là 1/3 số tài sản và người con út là 1/9 số tài sản. Lưu ý là ko mổ sẽ con ngựa nào cả. Theo mình thì có 2 cách để tính ( một cách là mẹo có thể có nhiều người biết và một cách là mình nghĩ ra ). Các cậu chia tài sản thử xem có đúng theo ý muốn của người cha ko nhé ^_^.

Câu 3: Ví dụ có 1 thùng đường, trong 1 thùng có 10 gói đường, mỗi gói đường là 1000g chỉ duy nhất có 1 gói đường là 1100g (vì lí do nào đó). Chỉ cần 1 lần cân là biết được gói nào là gói 1100g. Theo các bạn cân như thế nào???

..................................................  ....... LẦN NÀO RÃNH ĐƯA THÊM VÀI CÂU NỮA HÉN ^_^

----------


## minhkiet0907

Câu hỏi 1 rất hay.Hihi. Vậy mình xin trả lời câu 1 trước nha. 
Đầu tiên là 30k. Uống hết 25k, ông chủ trả lại 5k. Đến đoạn này OK. Đoạn tiếp mới có vấn đề nè. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Khi D trả cho A, B, C mỗi người 1k thì thành ra mỗi người góp 9k. Nhưng điểm cần chú ý là nếu tính mỗi người góp 9k thì họ đã được trả 1k rùi và mỗi người họ đang còn 1k ko tính đến. 3 người là 3k. 9 x 3 là 27...ok. nhưng 27k này là có cộng cả 2k của D rùi. Vì D có góp đồng nào đâu mà đòi tự nhiên có 2k để mà cộng. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Thế nên 27k này phải là trừ đi 2k của D mới đúng. Vậy sẽ là còn 25k. 25k này cộng với 3k của 3 người chưa chưa tính đến và 2k của D (dư vì uống hết có 25k thui mà) vừa rùi là tròn 30k. Hihi. Thế nào tui giải đúng chứ. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Xem tui có được thưởng cái j` nào...[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
_Đợi câu 2, câu 3 tui nghĩ xong giải tiếp!_

----------


## drspiller12345

Hehe đúng rồi đó , câu đố đó nếu như đó bằng miệng thì sẽ khó trả lời hơn là đố bằng viết đấy, câu đó mình đố nhìu người rồi những đa số là trả lời sai hoặc nói tầm bậy tầm bạ ko àh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Hehe trao giải thưởng rồi đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Còn câu 2 câu 3 nữa kìa suy nghĩ nhanh nào hehe

----------


## kevinvu1987

câu 3;mình xin trả lời thử nha[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
ta lấy cái thùng đặc lên cân xác định bao nhiêu ký rồi để nguyên trên cân ta đặc từng gói đường vào thùng thì sẻ biết ngay gói nào là 1100g [cái thùng để nguyên trên cân thì ta chỉ tính một lần cân phải ko nào]:a:

----------


## canhothegoldview

Rất tiếc là ko phải [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Vì nếu làm vậy thì kim nhãy nhiu lần thì cũng tính là cân nhìu lần rồi. Chỉ duy nhất 1 lần cân thôi ^_^

----------


## thoitrangpk

ta đặc 10 gói lên 10 cái cân :a::a::a:

----------


## morningcity84

Làm ơn đọc kĩ câu đố bạn ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## linhti0209

trong thùng có 10 gói mỗi gói 1000g cái này ok [chỉ duy nhất một gói 1100g] mình nghĩ gói 1100g ko liên quang 10 gói trong thùng ,mình lấy gói 1100g lên cân là được :a::a::a:

----------


## tienhuy111

Cậu lại ko đọc kĩ để nữa rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Trong 1 thùng có 10 gói (loại 1000g) thì trong có 1 gói là 1100g. Chỉ cần cân 1 lần là biết được gói nào là gói 1100g đó ^^

----------


## morningcity84

_Câu 2:_ Mượn ai đó thêm 1 con ngựa => tổng cộng 18 con. 1/2 là 9 con, 1/3 là 6 con, 1/9 là 2 con. 9+6+2 =17 con. Trả người ta 1 con.
_Cách 2 chưa nghĩ ra!:bored:_

----------


## muabanxe

thử lần nữa :lick:ta đặt từng gói một lên cân chồng lên gói nào 1100g là biết liền.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
trả lời sai hoài mệt muốn chết :a:

----------


## inoxsangtrong

trời ! như thế thì cũng tính là nhiều lần cân mà . vì đặt từng gói lên thì kim sẽ chỉ nhiều lần

----------


## prondass

thử một phát nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] nếu đã là gói đường với nhau thì nếu gói nào 1100g tất nhiên gói đó sẽ nhiều đường hơn , và khi cầm lên ta cũng sẽ thấy nó có vẻ nặng hơn mấy gói khác . Cần gì phải cân 1 lần ? nhìn là biết rồi , nếu không thì người ta ko biết bán đường à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Sông Hồng

câu3:vì đây chỉ là ví dụ thui mà[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## novuhoa326

giờ nhe
lấy đại 1 gói, đổ ra 100g. rồi lấy 1 gói khác gói đã đổ ra.
cân thùng đường đi, sẽ xảy ra 2 trường hợp :
1. thùng đường đúng 9.1000g, tức gói đang cầm là 1000g, giờ bỏ 100g <hồi nãy mình đổ ra> bỏ thêm vô gói này, thì có phải gói này trở thành gói 1100g ko nào.
2. thùng đường chỉ có 9.1000g - 100g thui, chứng tỏ cái gói đang cầm là gói 1100g, khỏi bỏ thêm vô.

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) chấp nhận ko bạn ???

----------


## volcano

Câu 3: thấy gói nào to nhất thì gói đó nặng 1100g thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].

----------


## ViệtNet

câu 2 :
C1 :


```
Mượn A 1 con ngựa -> có 18 con 
1/3 : 6 con
1/2 : 9 con 
1/9 : 2 con 
-> đã chia 6+9+2=17 con , dư 1 con , trả lại A
```

C2: 


```
Gọi số con ngựa đc chia của người con cả là a 
-> số con ngựa đc chia của người con t2 là b (= 2/3 a ) 
-> số con ngựa đc chia của người con út là c (= 2/9 a )
Ta có pt : a + b + c = 17 <=> a + 2/3 a + 2/9 a = 17 <=> a = 9
-> b = 2/3 . 9 = 6
-> 2 = 2/9 . 9 = 2
```

----------


## ngocquangyb

> câu 2 :
> C1 :
> 
> 
> ```
> Mượn A 1 con ngựa -> có 18 con 
> 1/3 : 6 con
> 1/2 : 9 con 
> 1/9 : 2 con 
> ...


Đúng là dân lập trình có khác! (_ _") Hjz [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mrtrong181

Các bác trả lời đúng thì liên hệ mà lấy quà đi!

----------


## nguoidoi893

Câu 3 nè:


```
   Đưa 2 gói đường bất kì lên một cái cân đĩa:
   Có 2 TH xảy ra:
 - 2 bên bằng nhau => gói kia nặng 1100g
 - một bên nặng một bên nhẹ => bên nặng là gói 1100g
```

Í lộn đề ròy

----------

